# Can't remove log device from raidz pool



## torokp (Nov 13, 2012)

I had a two pools (Pool1 & Pool2) created on FreeBSD 8.2 with pool version 15. 
I added an SSD for ZIL to both (two partitions on one ssd device).
I wanted to remove the SSD, so I upgraded to FreeBSD 9.0, then to zpool version 28
I removed the zfs log device from Pool1, it was successful, the device not shown in zpool status after the remove (zfs remove Pool1 log1)
I fired the command to remove the second log (zfs remove Pool2 log2) which retuned like everthying ok, but zpool status showed a log device still on Pool2.
I tried to export/import, not helped
I needed the SSD at other place so I down the system, then removed
After restart the Pool1 was ok, Pool2 showed degraded as log2 was UNAVAIL, I tried to remove again, no success
To go back normal operation I created a file on /usr mount (UFS) and replaced the missing log to this device, only for be my Pool2 ONLINE

Any suggestion? 
(I don't have another 5x2TB discs to create a new pool and migrate data, which are snapshot backups of a different server)

Any help aapprepriciated


----------



## phoenix (Nov 15, 2012)

Did you upgrade *both* pools to ZFSv28?  Or just the first pool?  You have to do each one separately.


----------



## torokp (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes! I did upgrade both zpool to ZFS pool version v28 and also upgraded all zfs filesystems to ZFS filesystem version v5.


----------



## ethoms (Apr 27, 2013)

Same thing happening here. The command completes without any error/warning, but the last log device is still there. I've tried offlining it first, it just makes the pool degraded.

Luckily for me I'm decommissioning that pool. I will remember to be careful when adding log devices, as it seems they can't be removed.

Using FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE, imported the pool from Solaris 10u8 (zpool v15, ZFS v4), upgraded to zpool v28 / ZFS v5.


----------

